# HO SLOT CARS in Murrells inlet SC



## frankiesatyr (Feb 8, 2006)

Im planning a vacation to myrtle beach and staying in murrells inlet SC.Are there and hobby shops that sell ho slot cars in the area? Thanks,:smile2: Frank


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

frankiesatyr said:


> Im planning a vacation to myrtle beach and staying in murrells inlet SC.Are there and hobby shops that sell ho slot cars in the area? Thanks,:smile2: Frank


I go to Murrells Inlet every year and go to stores all over the Myrtle Beach area. I have found almost nothing slot car related in the area. There is a hobby shop near the intersection of 501 and 17, but it seems to mostly cater to RC cars. There used to be a slot car track in one of the malls, but it closed up long ago. The pickins' are slim in that part of town. Even the flea markets yield just about nothing. I guess you never know though...


----------



## frankiesatyr (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info TUFFONE .i'll check out that hobby shop.


----------



## frankiesatyr (Feb 8, 2006)

Tuffone, i went to eds hobby shop in myrtle beach.they carry rc cars and other things.no ho slot cars like you said.do you know of any slot car shows or hobby shops in north carolina or virginia beach area ? We are planning a trip north to visit friends.i was told there is a slot car show in daytona beach. I will make a trip down there and check that one out in the fall.thanks for any info, frankiesatyr


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Don't know about N.C. or Virginia...I have been to a couple of hobby shows in Daytona but it was a lot of years ago...


----------

